

There are eerie similarities between the US now and Japan in the 1990s - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/opinion/05roach.html?ex=1362373200&en=8da090c366d0fcb3&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
boredguy8
[http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=1...](http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10729998)
is a good rebuttal.

------
pchristensen
"...A more effective strategy would be to try to tilt the economy away from
consumption and toward exports and long-needed investments in infrastructure."

Fat chance of that. Faith in the spending power of American consumers would
have to dwindle a whole lot before companies stop selling to them.

------
delackner
If infrastructure spending is the solution (not sure I agree with that one)
then federal funding for fast-tracked subway network construction in regional
population hubs would be ideal. Massive up-front costs (pouring money in the
economy) coupled with long term huge productivity gains. Never happen though,
sigh.

------
Prrometheus
Sample size: 1. Kids: learn some jargon and you too can be a macroeconomist!

------
patrickg-zill
Add a hint of Weimar as well, could be a potent mix.

